# what's your favourite game bird to hunt?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

with such a varied amount of game birds for our dogs pleasure, I was just wondeing what everyones favourite is to hunt. I'll add a poll when we get a few replies ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE loves quail - they set hard and leave a great scent - pheasents r #2


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Quail but not enough opportunities. Ducks and dove fill in the gaps.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

My Misses.............

Soon as she rustle's her feather 'Boa' I'm there!!!!!!!!  

Hobbsy


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Quail, bar none.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Wild. Sharptail Grouse

Need a dog that can reach, stand his game, have a good nose and good brain and have bottom to keep hunting. When you score, you know you earned it. 

Ken


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Kauzy loves duck hunting, but my favorite is turkey. I prefer bow hunting to rifle shooting and turkeys are fun/hard as **** to hunt


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

With Hungarian Vizslas - HUNGARIAN PARTRIDGE! Of course! I love how these sneaky little birds will explode into flight and tempt you to flock shoot and the dogs to loose their minds over so much bird scent.

Sadly the last few years have really beaten up the areas I go for these fun covey squeaky birds. Sharptails, on the other hand, as native prairie birds, have made it thru the droughts, floods and heavy snow pretty well so this year looks to be better for them. Love hunting coulees and draws where there are remnant prairie grass areas that haven't been grazed. Getting fewer and farer between .

After those two, woodcock followed by grouse (I know, king of game birds should be on top). The doodles are so great for young dogs, and during the flight promise many contacts for the young-uns. Grouse are a "revenge" species for me, like I hear so many people speak about chukar - too many sticks in the face, boots full of water, mud up to my knees, game bag full of sticks and wet birds etc to think of grouse hunting in the northwoods as anything but a full out assault! One thing - I have seen more wildlife up close (bears, wolves) grouse hunting than just about anything else.

Let us not forget ducks in early season - love to come over a rise and see a pothole full of quackers that we can sneak up on. The V's go nutso - shaking in anticipation - and when the birds are up it can be a real challenge to keep them hidden with me. Fun for them, good eating for me, all is good!


----------

